

Ask YC: What do you use for functional testing? - bigv586

I've tried Selenium (core, rc and ide), but there were issues with the HTTP referrer not being set properly.<p>Watir looks nice, but Firefox 3 on linux does not seem to be supported, and I don't want to use Windows/IE just to test.<p>Anybody have any other suggestions?
======
ScottWhigham
I've struggled with this myself. I've been unhappy with Selenium (perhaps my
own setup) and haven't really found a suitable alternative. I don't care if I
have to use IE - I'm fine with that - and I use Windows 2008. I've saved this
thread hoping that someone will come up with good suggestions :)

